# How did you begin your study group



## russiantao (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd like to get some thoughts from for those who have began a study group or really anyone with an informed opinion.  I was wondering, in terms of time, how long did you study with Vlad before you began a study group?  My only strategy now is to go to seminars and travel to Vlads as much as possible. But that only adds up to about 2-3 opportunities a year of time with Vlad or one of the other senior guys per year.  I don't know if this will be enough practical experience to do a good job of sharing  or teaching.     
I also think I own almost every video Vlad has ever made and I would just try to go watch all of them, have my partners watch them and then do the work.  The problem is i'm not sure if this is good enough to begin a group.  How did you guys start out?  What advice could you give?  I appreciate any input - good or bad - so please don't hesitate.

Mike


----------



## Paul Genge (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a difficult one.  If there is not a decent club within travelling distance you need to find people to practice with.  

What I did was travel to Toronto a few times, then Moscow.  I also did seminars in the UK and at home concentrated on the breathing exercises.  This is something that anyone can do on their own to make improvements in understanding.

For a chance to practice on people I went to a friends Bujinkan club where they concentrated on sparring.  The sparring drills were without pads and ego.  Sometimes opponents would be armed or would out number you.  Because of the way the club was structured it was ok for me to use what I wanted during these sessions.

Eventually after several years of Vlad telling me that I should start teaching for my own development, I started to teach friends. This grew into a small class in the Manchester area of England once I used the internet to advertise for students.  I have to say that Vlad was right.  Teaching a group has pushed my understanding further than I would have achieved any other way.

It is important when running a group not to get caught into the instructor trap.  This is when you stop practicing during the sessions and spend your time telling others what to do without getting sweaty yourself.  A comment from Vlad was that for every time you give someone a punch to experience you should receive 10 back.  This emphasises this point very clearly.

Goodluck with your decission.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## russiantao (Dec 5, 2005)

Paul, Thank you so much for your help. I do have a small group of 4 - 5 friends who want to work regularly and I do occasionally show stuff after they keep asking me.  To be honest they dont have to ask me a lot of times I do really like to practice with them .  So getting people to work with wouldnt be too difficult.  

My concern is just if I can do a good enough job (considering the amount of time Ill have access to VV and or other Systema instructors) to be able to guide others and keep learning myself.  Because right now these people keep looking to me like Id be a teacher.  The fact that Ive tried to explain  and some have trouble understanding - that while I may be able to show you something because I was taught it at a seminar, saw it on video or what have you does not mean that I am a teacher has made me a little hesitant to take on the responsibilities of beginning a study group.  

But Ive been basically told Im not going to get better if I dont start to share.  And getting better is very important to me but not at someone elses expense.  Therefore I was hoping to get some idea of what others experience levels were before they began a group.  For example Paul, I read on your website that on just one of your trips to Toronto you stayed there for 6 weeks.  Thats a lot of training to take back in one trip.  I dont and wont have that kind of opportunity unless I win the lottery .  And Im wondering if your experiences are the norm for those who have begun study groups or not.  

Paul, I really appreciate your and anyone elses feedback.  It is very helpful.

Mike


----------



## kage110 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mike,

The attitude that comes through in your post suggests to me that you won't go too far wrong if you choose to share and teach what you know. You don't sound like you are going to fall in the 'I am the instructor' trap and if you keep yourself honest and ask your study buddies to be the same then you should all learn properly. I am a firm believer that you should take control of your own learning in life and not forever be looking towards a teacher figure. There is no doubt that having a good teacher is invaluable and can shorten your own learning process greatly (as you can hopefully learn from their mistakes rather than being forced to repeat them in your own training) but those that choose to honestly teach themselves will develop far more as people than those who are simply in the shadow of someone better all the time. Children learn to walk on their own after a while.

Going your own way will mean that you will never move exactly like VV or MR but that is the last thing you want to do anyway - you need to move as yourself. Good teachers can show you the way but you have to make the journey yourself and that can be hard to do when you are always being taught something and don't take the time on your own to learn.

The very best of luck to you!

Hugh


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Dec 6, 2005)

russiantao said:
			
		

> My concern is just if I can do a good enough job (considering the amount of time Ill have access to VV and or other Systema instructors) to be able to guide others and keep learning myself. Because right now these people keep looking to me like Id be a teacher. The fact that Ive tried to explain  and some have trouble understanding - that while I may be able to show you something because I was taught it at a seminar, saw it on video or what have you does not mean that I am a teacher has made me a little hesitant to take on the responsibilities of beginning a study group.


 
Mike,
A valid concern that probably won't go away. Every time I move with Vladimir or Mikhail I realize how little I know and how poorly I move. That's just the way it is. Try not being a teacher but a fellow student that is simply sharing. When you don't know how to do something, say so and ask for help figuring it out. Learning should be a group effort, you are simply the facilitator. Sometimes it will be good, sometimes it will be not so good, but encourage everyone one to learn from either outcome. Take care and best of luck.

Mark J.


----------

